# Strawberry from Shore



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This week, the cooling trend of late had me wondering about Strawberry Reservoir. The trout are known to stay in deeper water while the summer sizzles, but they really hug the shorelines in the fall. Needing a trip within an hour or so from home, it fit the bill nicely and I was off.

Normally from shore at Strawberry, the action is slow, yielding only one or two fish per hour, if that. A few times in the past, I've been able to find a good school and follow it while catching a handful of dinks, but my usual Berry experience is full of casting, waiting, casting, and more casting with an occasional fish coming in.

The fish are usually pretty long and it's almost a sure thing to get into some 20+ inch cutthroat, but to find the slot buster is not as common for this bank tangler.

This trip would be slightly more productive than most others, in terms of catching quantity, but I failed to find a slot buster this time out. A couple of fish came close, but it just wasn't meant to be. Still a fun day though.

Here are some pics:










This snake was my longest fish of the day. 21.5", but skinny and kind of roughed up. A good percentage of these fish have been caught before.










My first stop was the bay just north of Pine Hollow. Parking on top and hiking down to the rocky areas, it wasn't long until some fish were thrashing on the end of my line. Plenty of structure to work around here.

My second stop was the cliff area near the dam. I found some fish there too.





































This one went over 20", but it wouldn't stretch out to the mark on my rod.










These Bear Lake (strain) Cutthroat have some teeth. I've cut my finger many times while handling them.





































So it wasn't a spectacular day, but I have to say that I'm pretty satisfied with the catching, as compared to most outings I have at the Berry. The fish are pretty close to shore right now and fishing points is a sure way to find schools passing through.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW! :shock: 

Look at them colors......nice catch'in LOAH.

Good job! -|\O-


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice work LOAH...those are some beautiful fish in your hands. Strawberry is one of those places where it is either good or bad from shore...looks like you got into one of those good days. Nice to see the trout are cruzing the shores again. Might have to convince my twin this fall to get up there and chase some big trout.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you found some trout LOAH. Looked like a great day to me at the berry. Did you play in the river below the dam at all? Those cutts sure do have some teeth. I have never cuaght more than 4 fish outta there so good on ya pal! Now that my knee is getting better I might be able to have a better time and fish some new and better spots this fall. I have been waiting for a shore trip report on the berry, thanks for the post.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

What were you using? Minnows?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Minnows got some action, as did kastmasters.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Minnows got some action, as did kastmasters.


I aways knew you used minnows....but kastmasters???? What color LOAH? I did notice that there was no Gold Blue Fox bling hanging out of their mouths this time. Kinda odd....I figured you sold your soul to that brand. Do the people at Blue Fox know you used a Kastmaster? Just kidding with you LOAH. Happy fishing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> I aways knew you used minnows....but kastmasters???? What color LOAH?


I love Kastmasters. They're not always the lure that's working for me, so they're not always used. My longest tiger came from a rainbow kastmaster this year. Certain retrieves work better than others on any given day though.

Gold and Rainbow were good. Ice fishing a chrome/orange in tiger spots has produced, just on its own.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice fish! I might have to take a trip out there next week!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Minnows got some action, as did kastmasters.


The Berry is a love and hate thing for me, all i ever use is kastmasters there. I love being able to take my light action rod and a few different colored kastee's, and catching some fish.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good job and nice report. I am surprised that you were into so many cutts. All I have been catching up there are rainbows. I don't get out as much as the younger fishers on here but last fall and again this summer...nothin' but bows.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep. Only caught one rainbow all day and I accidentally released it after I had it in while fumbling for my camera. It was about 16 or 17 inches and pretty thick, but that was the only one all day.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> > Gold and Rainbow were good.


When you say Rainbow Kastmaster are you talkin white/blue/pink with spots or are you talkin about green/pink and white with spots? The color gold works well with anything. As it was said in the movie "The Edge" while they are fishing, "gold, the whole world longs for it". See you on the water sometime LOAH.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great day thanks for the report and awesome photos. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> When you say Rainbow Kastmaster are you talkin white/blue/pink with spots or are you talkin about green/pink and white with spots?


Rainbow: Pink/Blue/White, black dots.



Size Matters said:


> It sounds like you had a great day thanks for the report and awesome photos. 8)


Thanks for reading.


----------



## FlyfishingChimp (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful Fish, went for a drive around the lake on labor day with the family, stopped at the fish trap and saw that the salmon were starting there spawn.


----------

